# Bandwidth??



## Tgace (Sep 29, 2005)

What was that all about??


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2005)

Short version,
  We used up all of our alloted bandwidth this month, and had to put more quarters in the box.

We need our own server.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 29, 2005)

You must get a lot of traffic...thats good. Gotta pay more thats bad.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok, I have a moment to get more 'techy'.

MT is on a hosting plan that allows 50GB of monthly traffic.  We exceeded that limit, and the hosting company automatically shut us down.  I called them and got things turned back on and more bandwidth alloted to us, so we should be good for a few days (It'll reset to 0 on the 1st.)

With us adding more and more content, we're attracting more and more visitors, which is using up more server resources.  I'm in the process of looking for an affordable solution to allow for our future expansion.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2005)

Ah, it's both good news and bad news then.

But the clock resets at midnight tomorrow? That's not so bad (I hope).

I lost a post to it! I hda gotten out of the habit of copying long posts to the clipboard first. I wish the Back button preserved typing!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 29, 2005)

So that explains the slow searches and slow loads today.

More quarters for the meter


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2005)

Had a question come in concerning who is hosting MT.

Due to MT's requirements (high traffic, large database, lots of disk access) we've been renting space on a high-end server (quad processors, raid 5, 8GB ram, etc) through a 3rd party. This relationship has been a good one in that it's allowed MT to continue to grow without requiring us to go broke by renting a high end server ourselves.

The question is, upgrade the service, or get our own box.  Both have pluses and minues.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 29, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> high-end server (quad processors, raid 5, 8GB ram, etc)


 I want one


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2005)

Me too.

Make a hell of a Quake server. LOL!!!!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> The question is, upgrade the service, or get our own box.  Both have pluses and minues.


 It's always nice to have someone else to complain to when something breaks...and you'd still have bandwidth limits through an ISP, no?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2005)

If we get our own box, we're looking at a starting limit of oh, 1,000GB monthly.
We just hit 52GB or so.  We'd have a little room to grow.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 30, 2005)

So... door to door chocolate bar sales time?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2005)

Thinking about it....though last time I did that I ate my profits.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 30, 2005)

50 gig xfer/month serves about 6800 pages a day at about 254k/page.  This is impressive 

It's a nice thought to have your own server; but, as was stated above, it's even nicer if it's an SEP.  As the staff of MT is comprised of volunteers, it would be a significant increase in time required by some of the staff to setup and maintain MT's very own server (VOS).

Although it was a small burp in service the other day, getting the add'l bandwidth seemed a quick process.

So, the question is necessity, yes?  Thewre's a swell relationship with an existing server and boosting the bandwidth, as needed, is smooth.  Is it necessary, at this time (or the near future) to have MT's VOS?

respectfully,


egg


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> If we get our own box, we're looking at a starting limit of oh, 1,000GB monthly.
> We just hit 52GB or so. We'd have a little room to grow.


So, there'd finally be bandwidth enough for *Arnisador's World of Porn* at www.arnisador.net?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 30, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> So, there'd finally be bandwidth enough for *Arnisador's World of Porn* at www.arnisador.net?


Hey!  There's no pr0n there!  Just some GoDaddy crap 

disappointedly,

egg


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah, I've been too lazy to even put up a basic web page. But when Kaith gets all that bandwidth, look for page after page of vastly inappropriate material!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 30, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> But when Kaith gets all that bandwidth, look for page after page of vastly inappropriate material!


I'd like to request buddhist nuns in comprimising kata poses, please

egg


----------



## Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I'd like to request buddhist nuns in comprimising kata poses, please
> 
> egg




 :erg: 

 :idunno: I just don't think I wanna know why?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I just don't think I wanna know why?


If he's got the ca$h, neither do I!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 30, 2005)

w00t

and

lol

egg


----------



## Bester (Oct 1, 2005)

I got a quote a few weeks back for a project I was working on for a client:

2.8 GHz Dual Xeon
2GB RAM
2x 147 GB SCSI HD (w/RAID)
4MBps of Multi-homed bandwidth (1200GB transfer/mo) 
$619/mo - $699 setup (Linux)

Once we added in getting a control panel licence and server management, we were looking at $850/month, with a $900 setup cost.

We speced out a comparable Dell box for $4,300 and colo'ed it.
Break even points about 8-9 months in for them. After that, it's just paying for bandwidth and power.  Probably outside the MT budget but it's a thought.


----------

